# Feeling sleepy after eating protein



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi,SORRY, I felt I had to delete this post because I feel so bad asking questions to which there are regretfully no answers or solutions to.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Metoo - Please don't feel you can't ask difficult questions, or that you have to delete a post like that. I saw your original post and was just now going to answer it, and there was nothing at all wrong with your questions. Unfortunately, you are right in that I don't have an answer or solution as to why virtually everything you eat or drink causes pain, but I am really worried about the fact that this pain is non-stop for you. I also don't know why protein meals in particular would make you sleepy. In general, a high carb meal is more likely to do this. Proteins as a rule shouldn't make you sleepy at all. The degree of pain and exhaustion you described, and the fact that you are also unable to sleep because of it, has me really concerned. I know you haven't had any luck getting the doctors you've seen to realize the severity of your situation, but I really have to urge you to try and get some medical help. Do you have any access to pain clinics or pain specialists? Are there any GI research facilities or teaching hospitals in your area? Have you seen a licensed medical allergist to investigate food allergies? Your symptoms are not typical for IBS and you simply cannot be expected to simply live with this problem.Please keep me posted. I will be thinking of you.Best,Heather


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Heather,Thank you so much for your reassurance and your supportive reply to my post (which I shouldn't have deleted). I guess I'm feeling so bad about all these problems I'm having and feeling so helpless and powerless.A agree with you that protein as a rule should not make one sleepy, that is why I was concerned and asked the question.I have been to a few pain clinics ... 2 only had narcotics to offer, one suggested accupuncture which I cannot afford and health insurance does not cover, one uses a lot of breathing and biofeedback but after several months I realized it was not helping. I am in tharapy 3 times a week working on cognitive behavioral therapy, plus I use relaxation tapes daily, hypnosis, yoga etc. however it doesn't seem to make much difference.The good news is, that I found out about Temple University in Philly which has an exellent GI department dealing with very difficult cases and have very advance testing, including nuclear medicine. They are the only hospital I know of that can perform all the tests under one roof.Unfortunately it will mean flying to another State on my own. They will let me stay on the hospital grounds and have a very helpful patient relations department. It's really scary having to go so far by myself however I realize it's more scary carrying on like this.I'm currently waiting for a referral from a doctor I have known for some time, who thought this would be a good idea. I will only know what will happen on Monday after the two docs have spoken.In the meantime I'm worrying how I'm going to make it being in so much pain.Thank you once again for replying to my posting even though it was difficult to answer. Despite that, your support and understand was more valuable than you could ever imagine and has given me some hope once again. It really helps to know people can be so kind and caring. You've helped me a lot more than you realize, and I am extremly grateful. THANK YOU!!Thanks for making the offer to keep you posted ... that too helps so much. I will update you on the University hospital situation on Monday.Thanks again for being so understanding and caring!!


----------

